# Paddlefish Part 2



## Buckslayer (May 16, 2008)

Here is another caught right beside me on Friday....guesstimated to be around 35-40 pounds.


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Man those this sure are neat lookin...hopefully it was released.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Neat...Looks like he caught a a boat prop on the beak. All the spoonies howing up it looks like I've gotta get to the Ohio river dams for some bowfishing soon


----------



## Buckslayer (May 16, 2008)

JIMS SVT said:


> Man those this sure are neat lookin...hopefully it was released.


Actually, I milked the fish for 3 pounds of eggs and sold them in columbus for 60 bucks an ounce.  Then I sold the rest of the fish to a restaurant for 50 bucks. Kidding  The fish was immediately released. It was pretty cool to be able to see one up close.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

that fish sure resembles my Ex mother-in-law


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats one hell of a nice looking fish there.....How do you legally cath those in Ohio? is there a Snag season? or is it just luck?


----------



## Buckslayer (May 16, 2008)

There is not a snag season in ohio. If you catch one, which is usually always by accident, it must be immediately released. In kentucky you can keep them. So if your wanting to snag and keep buy a kentucky license.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

puterdude said:


> that fish sure resembles my Ex mother-in-law


Oh man, that is classic! If I said that about my mother-in-law it would insult the fish! 

Great catch Buckslayer, a memory for sure!


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Nah.... I wouldnt see any sport in snagging any fish really.

Nice fish


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I saw a guy snag one by accident once. Out of nowhere came a warden who must have been scoping us out. The warden told the guy that the fish will be released immidiately. That was 15 yrs ago and I think they were considered endangered. I don't know what their status is now.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Mean Morone said:


> I saw a guy snag one by accident once. Out of nowhere came a warden who must have been scoping us out. The warden told the guy that the fish will be released immidiately. That was 15 yrs ago and I think they were considered endangered. I don't know what their status is now.


The term they use for them now is "threatened". Here is the description in the ODNR web site.



> Paddlefish are listed as a threatened species in Ohio. If you catch one, you must release it.


----------

